# Cleveland harbor report



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

Ran later than first thought, and being so far north, I decided to check out some harbors on Lake Erie. Stopped at Gordon Park/ E. 72nd access. Nobody on ice which was a good thing. i didn’t even get out of the car. Ice shifted and there was about 8’ swath of water sitting on top of the ice all the way across the boat ramp. Would not recommend trying to cross over.

Over to the Edgewater boat ramps. Spudded the ice from the docks and break wall. Went through with between 4-6 whacks with the new ice chisel. Ice seemed broken, but a large pile up of ice just outside the harbor should help the movement of the ice to firm it up. My guess would be next weekend should have it in good condition. Remember to spud your own way out and back, ice picks, and all other safety protocols.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you for the report. I was hoping to make it down to Edgewater today, but ran out of time. With 4-6 spud hits, I'd feel comfortable fishing it. I'll post if I get down there in the next few days.


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

I didn’t want to chance it being by myself. So many places to fish and can’t make up my mind where to go. East Harbor? New London? Wellington Upground? Wallace Lake? Portage Lakes? got reacquainted with flip over and electronics at Ledge for about two hours.


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

East harbor all day. The quality is always there and you definitely will not be by yourself. Lol


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

lureluzer said:


> East harbor all day. The quality is always there and you definitely will not be by yourself. Lol


With the snow on the ice, the walk in today was the worst I have had in 30+ years of ice fishing. Ice cleats were useless! Guys were falling down left and right. We caught some fish but I would have traded every fish in the bucket for a ride in.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Eye spy I will second that, absolutely one of the worst drag out I ever had and I was using a smitty sled, if I didn't have that I would probably still be out there trying to get in.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

Eye Spy said:


> With the snow on the ice, the walk in today was the worst I have had in 30+ years of ice fishing. Ice cleats were useless! Guys were falling down left and right. We caught some fish but I would have traded every fish in the bucket for a ride in.


I heard the same from a buddy that was out there Sunday. I was out there Saturday between four guys we brought home 97 fish and put back just as many. The wind Saturday was ridiculous. A constant 20mph.


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

Has anyone been to E. 72nd or Edgewater yet to fish?


----------



## fishmaniac (Apr 9, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Has anyone been to E. 72nd or Edgewater yet to fish?


Never been but what do they usually catch through the ice? Steelies? Some.yellow perch? Burbot?! Thought bout going myself just no partner to go.. also feel safer when not alone


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Perch,pike,muskie,cats occasional eye. Burbot are the white whale of erie catching one is very rare and the chances are better at night when they are active. Mostly perch through the ice downtown guy caught a big muskie a few years ago


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Use to be a descent burbot (lawyer) bite years back in Fairport Harbor,late fall into early winter...you don't hear of any reports about them anymore...


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

Mixed bag of fish in the harbors. I’ve pulled Steelhead through the ice at Edgewater years ago. A small,perch at 72nd last year. The last couple years, it seems to be chocked full of shad though. Kind of fun watching the parade of fish go through on the camera.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Anybody get down there yet this year to check the shad status down there? If not, I'll probably check Edgewater out this week and will report back.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

That's the problem to many shad


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> That's the problem to many shad


This year too?


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Fished Mentor Lagoons last weekend and there was a layer of dead shad every hole we drilled. Auger kept pulling them up. 0 fish caught for us.


----------



## logmaster27 (May 26, 2008)

I have heard stories of a very good smelt bite at fairport in January. Has this also been affected by the shad?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Smelt has been bad everywhere for years. They dropped off before the perch did


----------

